# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Cajun King opening a restaurant in Norman

## OKC Heel

I was at Cajun King last week, I was talking to the owner about how much their business has picked up and he told me they were opening a second location - this one in Norman. 

Enjoy

----------


## Jesseda

So happy, i love that place, do you know where in norman?

----------


## kevinpate

While I know a few traditionally kiss of death places I hope they refuse to even look at, this news in general makes me very happy.  I rarely travel north of 23rd in the city, and more than not I don't go get that far north.  

Having Cajun King in Norman is likely to do a lot to ease my pains about O'Connell's on Lindsey closing this week.

----------


## MsDarkstar

Oh this is great news!  I'd love to see a second location, especially if it's maybe a little nicer than the original.  I sometimes feel like people judge Cajun King a little harshly based solely on their decor.  The owner is such a great, incredibly nice guy.  I wish them much luck!

----------


## Dustin

Wow!  Lucky Norman!

----------


## ljbab728

> Oh this is great news!  I'd love to see a second location, especially if it's maybe a little nicer than the original.  I sometimes feel like people judge Cajun King a little harshly based solely on their decor.  The owner is such a great, incredibly nice guy.  I wish them much luck!


Yes, he is a nice guy.  I work at a business in the same shopping center.  His first restaurant in that location was a pancake house/diner and never really did much.  The parking lot is always packed now and I'm glad they are doing well.

----------


## TaoMaas

Cajun King...yum!!  Some friends took us there a couple of months ago and my wife can't stop talking about it.  As late as yesterday afternoon, she was still recommending it to people.

----------


## ouguy23

i've never heard of this place, where is it located now?

----------


## UnclePete

Hope the new place in Norman is cleaner than the OKC location.  Also maybe they will NOT have sweetened catfish at the new place.  Yuck!

----------


## Matt

> i've never heard of this place, where is it located now?


It's at the corner of NW Tasty and Delicious in OKC

----------


## kevinpate

> i've never heard of this place, where is it located now?


location:  http://tinyurl.com/cajunking
preview mode: - http://preview.tinyurl.com/cajunking

CK website:  http://cajunkingokc.com/

----------


## rcjunkie

Afer reading some of the recent reviews on here, I may give them another chance. I tried them shortly after they opened and it was by far the worst ever, have had better cajun food from the frozen food isle at Wally World.

----------


## jmarkross

None of them speak *Acadian*..._hmmm..._

----------


## Jesseda

so has cajun king opened in norman yet? does anyone know

----------


## kevinpate

not yet.  Don't know the planned start date, but since my britches still fit, they're clearly not across town from me just yet

----------


## triumphrider74

Location?  I saw a sign on the building where the China Buffet was; North of Home Depot, and southeast of Office Max, you get the idea?  . . . One of the "kiss of death" places that kevinpate was mentioning.  Don't expect it to last long.

----------


## kevinpate

> Location?  I saw a sign on the building where the China Buffet was; North of Home Depot, and southeast of Office Max, you get the idea?  . . . One of the "kiss of death" places that kevinpate was mentioning.  Don't expect it to last long.


That is where they plan on opening.  It's been host to many venues since it was constructed.  And yes, that was one of the places I hoped they wouldn't select.  I am cautiously hopeful whatever curse befell many others in the past won't scuttle the effort of Cajun King.  But I'm also thinking prayer and a bit of sage burning cain't hurt none neither.

----------


## Jesseda

a bit of sage burning, should be more like a bonfire of sage burning and then plant lavendar around the building for luck, that building is cursed i tell you

----------


## kevinpate

noooo, no bonfires, not this spring anyway. Even lil' Alex knows that's a terrible, horrible no good very bad idea.

----------


## blangtang

are you talking: the place that once was a Pearls? an Othello's west?? a flamingo or palm tree themed place?    that location?  If so those are the last few i remember.  that place is a black hole for restaurants.

----------


## rcjunkie

> are you talking: the place that once was a Pearls? an Othello's west?? a flamingo or palm tree themed place?    that location?  If so those are the last few i remember.  that place is a black hole for restaurants.


That's the place, bad location, bad food (IMO), I give it less than 6 months.

----------


## Corndog1

Any opening date yet?  Just hope it doesnt effect the quality of the original place.  Some tend to get worse when they start opening other places, quality control usually falls off.

----------


## BG918

> are you talking: the place that once was a Pearls? an Othello's west?? a flamingo or palm tree themed place?    that location?  If so those are the last few i remember.  that place is a black hole for restaurants.


Ah Pearls.  I wish they were still in Norman (not at that location though).  I always thought Campus Corner would actually be a great place for them since they are also a popular happy hour/night spot and they have a killer brunch.

----------


## Spartan

Well given the location of a building where restaurants have always come and go, or Campus Corner, it's not that much of a debate really.

But Campus Corner has already had a history of failed Cajun restaurants. I forget the place's name, but it was good. Across from Hideaway on Buchanon..

----------


## ljbab728

> Well given the location of a building where restaurants have always come and go, or Campus Corner, it's not that much of a debate really.
> 
> But Campus Corner has already had a history of failed Cajun restaurants. I forget the place's name, but it was good. Across from Hideaway on Buchanon..


Spartan, the Cajun King location in NW OKC also has a history of failed restaurants.  Since they've opened the parking lot is jammed every day.

----------


## Easy180

Jammed today at lunch as I finally tried this place out...Excellent excellent excellent Cajun food

Red beans and rice, blackened pork chops and catfish were the best of what I scooped on my plate...Normally hit Casa Pericos weekly but this will now make that an every other week trip

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Jammed today at lunch as I finally tried this place out...Excellent excellent excellent Cajun food
> 
> Red beans and rice, blackened pork chops and catfish were the best of what I scooped on my plate...Normally hit Casa Pericos weekly but this will now make that an every other week trip


I went there yesterday for supper and they were not open. What's up with that?

----------


## kevinpate

> I went there yesterday for supper and they were not open. What's up with that?


If I hear right, opening day is June 22

----------


## Jersey Boss

> If I hear right, opening day is June 22


Thanks Kev. I was under the impression Easy was talking the Norman location..

----------


## Easy180

Sorry bout that Jersey should have been more clear especially since this thread is discussing the Norman location

----------


## Jersey Boss

FWIW- I called the city location asking about the opening date. I was told that initially it was set for June 22, but now it is not the 22nd and no firm date has been set. Bummer.

----------


## kevinpate

> FWIW- I called the city location asking about the opening date. I was told that initially it was set for June 22, but now it is not the 22nd and no firm date has been set. Bummer.



Well, bless my mudbugs.  I had Wed. all planned. Get up, clean up, work, go to CK opening, eat until I explode, die happy.  Now what am I gonna do?  Oh, well, BBQ again.  I'lll suuurrrrvive.

----------


## Jesseda

anymore news on this place, has it opened yet?

----------


## Jersey Boss

<crickets> ?

----------


## kevinpate

Haven't really been out much the last couple of weeks save for have to moments during the day.  Maybe I'll mosey over that way tonight and take a peek before heading out of town tomorrow.  Or barring that, perhaps next week after I get back.

----------


## badfish77

Drove by today, not open.

----------


## rcjunkie

To each his own, but I've tried the OKC location twice, horrible both times.

----------


## ljbab728

> To each his own, but I've tried the OKC location twice, horrible both times.


I wish more people thought that then.  I work near them and the parking lot is always so full that parking can be a problem.  Evidently you have a minority opinion.

----------


## TaoMaas

> To each his own, but I've tried the OKC location twice, horrible both times.


That's pretty vague.  What disappointed you?  We've been several times and have enjoyed our visit every time.

----------


## rcjunkie

> That's pretty vague.  What disappointed you?  We've been several times and have enjoyed our visit every time.


Food quality, food was cold, tasted like it came straight from the freezer. Again, that's just my opinion and to each his own.

----------


## kevinpate

Opening August 3, fer free.

----------


## Roadhawg

> Food quality, food was cold, tasted like it came straight from the freezer. Again, that's just my opinion and to each his own.


I eat there 2-3 times a month and I've never experienced that at all. It's always been great food and the people are really nice too.

----------


## rcjunkie

> I eat there 2-3 times a month and I've never experienced that at all. It's always been great food and the people are really nice too.


The owners/wait staff were all very friendly, and I'm sure there are enough customers that feel as you do and hopefully they have a successful business for many years.

----------


## Yellow.Zinnias

*The grand opening of Cajun King Norman is August 3rd! Apparently there will be a big to-do with some free food, so be there!*

----------


## badfish77

Went to the grand opening today. Waited in line for thirty minutes, but everything was free so I cant complain. Probably the best catfish I have ever had, and I've had a lot. Fried chicken also very good. Staff seemed to be handling the massive overload very well. Kudos!

----------


## Corndog1

Havent made it to the one in Norman, but went to the original Sunday night.  First time I can say I left dissapointed.  Not bashing anyone, because I want to say everything I ate was good.  But, (there is always a but) they were out of lots of stuff and I didnt recognize any of the staff.  I have been going here since they opened close to two years ago now.  I know almost all the staff and the owner pretty well by now.  They didnt have any bread pudding.  They said they didnt have the ingredients to make the beignets so they didnt have any.  They also took forever to get fish out.  When I asked the girl working our area (who was brand new) if we could have some fish after we had already almost finished eating she said they would try to get us some.  She said the kitchen was backed up and they were working as fast as they could.  It was only about half full, I have seen them keep up when it was packed, it wasnt anywhere near busy in comparison to other times when I have been.  I also ordered a drink and never got what I ordered, I drank what they finally brought me and we never got refills.  All in all I was pretty dissapointed with the experience.  I did ask for Semi (sp), they said he wasnt there that night.  First time I havent seen him there ever, I am worried that the opening in Norman has effected the quality of the Warr Acres location.  I will return and give it another chance, as i said, what we did eat was good, but not a great experience at all.

----------


## Easy180

Hopefully that was an isolated incident as those of us that love the place better hope that opening another location hasn't spread them too thin to keep the original location running at 100%

----------


## Jersey Boss

I went there last night and  was very satisfied. I will be doing my part in the future to help them thrive where others have tanked.  Check it out Kev.

----------


## OSUMom

I wonder if they are having a few problems due to splitting the staff up between the two restaurants?  I've heard the Norman store is huge.  I hope they don't put so much time into it the OKC store goes downhill.

----------


## kevinpate

Excellent decision to pop into the Norman location tonight, with one exception.  The gumbo was lacking, something that ought not to happen in any eatery offering cajun or creole items.  Fortunately, as the rest was as yummy and filling as one would expect from CK, it dinna take long to get over this one disappointment.  About the same amount of time as it took to chow down an extra basket of beignets <VBG>

Very friendly people, good product, clean establishment.  We may have finally found someone to overcome the curse on this building.

----------


## flintysooner

I paid at the cashier's stand and was told to sit anywhere I liked.  So I just grabbed a plate and looked over all the buffet tables first and then picked a few things to try before proceeding to an empty booth.  I was a little disappointed because several of the selections were nearly empty including the gumbo.

But the blackened chicken and blackened pork chops were outstanding as were several other choices and my attitude began to adjust.

Then the server brought a basket of Beignets and they adjusted my attitude even more to the positive.

That was followed by a plate of catfish and sauce.  But it wasn't just any catfish.  I think it was probably the best catfish I've ever eaten.

I shared this sentiment with the owner who was right out there amongst us when he wasn't in the kitchen.

My attitude was so far positive by this time that I couldn't imagine it being any more favorable. 

But then I finished up with some bread pudding.  

Eager to return now.

PS - the gumbo tray was filled and it was an excellent spicy gumbo.

----------


## Corndog1

They going to have crawfish this season?

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

it looks like they may have closed.  Either that, or they were completely empty during the middle of the day.  the building looks like it is in bad shape.

----------


## Roger S

They closed that location several weeks ago.... Someone needs to demolish that business before it kills another restaurant.

----------


## kevinpate

Next place that opens in that cursed spot needs to be Vinnie's Vegan Valley.  That way I won't really care when yet another one bites the dust.

----------


## rjstone208

Spot is definitely cursed.  But it also seems if places have gone in there that just didn't seem to fit.  If I remember right Bellini's was first.  Food was good but way overpriced for what you got (still is as far as I'm concerned).  Don't remember all the other places.  We did eat at Cajun King once, well tried to anyhow.  Catfish was pretty good but rest was awful.  Should just tear it down and return it to a parking lot.

----------


## Video Expert

> Spot is definitely cursed.  But it also seems if places have gone in there that just didn't seem to fit.  If I remember right Bellini's was first.  Food was good but way overpriced for what you got (still is as far as I'm concerned).  Don't remember all the other places.  We did eat at Cajun King once, well tried to anyhow.  Catfish was pretty good but rest was awful.  Should just tear it down and return it to a parking lot.


It was Pearl's for awhile after it was Bellini's.  Can't remember what went in after Pearl's and before Cajun King.  I agree the place is cursed.

----------


## Roger S

> It was Pearl's for awhile after it was Bellini's.  Can't remember what went in after Pearl's and before Cajun King.  I agree the place is cursed.


It was a Chinese buffet but I forget the name.

----------


## kevinpate

B's, Pearl's, Othello's, China East, CK.  There may have been others as well.

----------


## MikeLucky

After Pearl's it was The Islands...  I still can't figure out why the Pearl's didn't make it.  It was always good when I went.

----------


## Mydalmationis8

That location is definitely NOT cursed.  Bellini's was overpriced and you couldn't get in and out of there for lunch in less than 90 minutes.  Pearl's was there for 10 years and thrived in that building.  I heard the reason it folded was that it was so successful, the franchise fee was jacked up to $50,000/year.  The owner could not afford that, so he closed it as Pearl's and re-opened it as Island's.  That seemed a half-hearted effort and without direction.  It was Red River Ranch steakhouse for a while, then Othello's West.  It failed as Othello's for he same reason Al Eschbach's place (which is now O'Connell's) folded - the owners got the crazy idea to pick up stakes and move to Bricktown to compete with the big boys.  Both ventures failed quickly.  The Chinese place was just nasty.  The cajun place had potential, but the food was overcooked and overseasoned.  In sum: the restaurants that actually failed at that location failed because the food & service were sub-par.  The restaurants that voluntarily moved away to bigger markets were foolish.
     The place can be a great restaurant; plenty of parking, decent sized building, etc.  It just needs a new owner and a new concept.  A decent seafood place would thrive in Norman.

----------


## Roger S

> That location is definitely NOT cursed. ...  In sum: the restaurants that actually failed at that location failed because the food & service were sub-par.  The restaurants that voluntarily moved away to bigger markets were foolish.


Sounds like a sub-par/foolish curse to me.

----------


## Video Expert

> That location is definitely NOT cursed.  Bellini's was overpriced and you couldn't get in and out of there for lunch in less than 90 minutes.  Pearl's was there for 10 years and thrived in that building.  I heard the reason it folded was that it was so successful, the franchise fee was jacked up to $50,000/year.  The owner could not afford that, so he closed it as Pearl's and re-opened it as Island's.  That seemed a half-hearted effort and without direction.  It was Red River Ranch steakhouse for a while, then Othello's West.  It failed as Othello's for he same reason Al Eschbach's place (which is now O'Connell's) folded - the owners got the crazy idea to pick up stakes and move to Bricktown to compete with the big boys.  Both ventures failed quickly.  The Chinese place was just nasty.  The cajun place had potential, but the food was overcooked and overseasoned.  In sum: the restaurants that actually failed at that location failed because the food & service were sub-par.  The restaurants that voluntarily moved away to bigger markets were foolish.
>      The place can be a great restaurant; plenty of parking, decent sized building, etc.  It just needs a new owner and a new concept.  A decent seafood place would thrive in Norman.


I agree 100% a decent seafood place would thrive in Norman.  Pappadeaux would just kill it here.  I thought the Pearl's did well too as I ate there quite often in the early 00's when it was in that building.  It was definitely the most successful of the lot.  I don't really and truly believe in "curses" necessarily, but it sure seems like one considering all of restaurants that have tried to make it in that building.  


(I respectfully disagree about Pearl's thriving in that location for 10 years.  That building was only constructed in 1999, and it was Bellini's for the first year or so.  That means Pearl's would have had to have been there until 2010, and that's not possible considering all of the other restaurants you correctly listed that place has been since.  I'm not 100%, but I recall Pearl's lasting only until about 2005 because I ate there all the time and was upset when it became The Islands.)

----------

